# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Puistjes

## jeroentje

ey allemaal,
wat ook erg tegen puistjes helpt, is iedere avond voordat je naar bed gaat even met een rauwe aardappel over de plek gaat waar de puistjes zitten. 
laters, jeroentje

----------


## salabimkim

doe jij dat wel eens en hielp het echt?  :Embarrassment:

----------

